# Hungarian Beigli



## LadyCook61 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hungarian Beigli - Allrecipes


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 1, 2008)

Have you made this yet, LadyCook61? I would really love some feedback. Thanks, PieSusan


----------



## JoeV (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a question. Why would you add a package of yeast to self rising flour? I thought that self rising flour already had a leavening agent in it.

This recipe looks remarkably like my mother's Slovenian Potica recipe. I think each European country has their own version, and thuis one is almost verbatim from Mom's recipe book.

Joe


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 1, 2008)

Would you please post it JoeV? I would love it!

I noticed that too about the recipe which is why I asked LadyCook if she had made it. I have never seen a recipe use self rising flour and yeast.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

I would really love to have an authentic version of this recipe with walnuts. If anyone has a tried and true one, please post it. Most of my baking books are packed away--thanks, Susan


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

How similar is this to potica?


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

Kitchenelf, I think beigli are similar to makosh, potica and gubana. However, I can't help thinking that there are some differences. I wish my grandma were still living--she would know.

I have found that with Eastern European recipes that there are a lot of similarities--I think, in part, it is because borders kept changing.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

Kitchenelf, thanks for getting me thinking. I found what I was looking for:
Nut Roll -- Traditional Hungarian Pastry


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks exactly like an Ukrainian poppy seed roll my mom makes.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm allergic to walnuts - is there another nut that can be used without changing it too much??  I would LOVE to make this!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

Makosh is what Hungarian poppyseed roll is called. I posted a recipe for that already.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

Glorie said:


> I'm allergic to walnuts - is there another nut that can be used without changing it too much?? I would LOVE to make this!


 
 I think pecans would be a great sub.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

If you are allergic to walnuts or are probably also allergic to pecans (I know, I am).

Hazelnuts are very common in Hungarian desserts--I think I would be tempted to make a hazelnut filling. You probably would want to toast them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2008)

I think pine nuts would be awesome in this as well!  I think...anyway!


----------

